# Why do Nikon Lenses cost more then Canon?



## Joshua_Lee (Jan 4, 2011)

Ex. The 24-70 Nikon $1700
                    Canon $1300

Why is their a price difference on most Canon vs Nikon lenses, yet they are suppose to be competing?. Does anyone know? It almost make me want to sell all my gear and go Canon, but that would be a little extreme. haha Seriously, I am just curious! 

Is it really $400 better than the Canon? 

BTW, I am not trying to start a war between Canon and Nikon users. I think both make amazing cameras that take amazing photographs. This is why I ask the question, because I don't see a difference in photo quality between the Canon and Nikon equivalent lenses. 

Thanks!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 4, 2011)

Because they are ripping you off, someone will say because they are better but that is bull****


----------



## reznap (Jan 4, 2011)

I always heard the nano-crystal coating is made of crushed hopes and dreams or something.  Maybe that's why it's so pricey.


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Nikon and Canon marketing departments know the answer 

Might be Canon can source and produce cheaper - might be Nikon use some more expensive source resources - might be marketing think that setting a higher price makes them look more impressive. Most likely its a combination of factors 

I can say that Canon's new lens prices are climbing up higher; though they are doing it via new lens releases - upgrading the lens and the price included on the lens at the same time.


----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 4, 2011)

reznap said:


> I always heard the nano-crystal coating is made of crushed hopes and dreams or something. Maybe that's why it's so pricey.


 
AGREED!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2011)

Nikon has a five-year warranty on its lenses. Canon has a one year warranty. And yes, the Nikkor 24-70 is optically better than the Canon 24-70. In the wide zoom category, Nikon is clearly well ahead of Canon optically. 

Canon and Nikon are really not "competing"...they happen to be in the same industry...but they really are not "competing" in the American sense of the word. Just as Chevrolet and Cadillac are not "competing"...they both make cars...but typically, a Chevrolet sells for less than a Cadillac.

Canon is a very large company that makes many things besides cameras. Canon makes a mighty nice photocopier, and a darned good line of scanners and inkjet printers. I think Canon is interested in selling all types of consumer electronics products to people and to businesses. Canon has recently begun jacking its prices--significantly. For many years, they undercut other companies on lens prices as a way to gain market share, and it has worked well. Now, they are losing market share, and their lens prices are going up.


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2011)

Did you compare the warranties?

The non-USA Nikon 24-70 is only $1600.

Oops, Derrel beat me to it.


----------



## Dao (Jan 4, 2011)

Joshua_Lee said:


> BTW, I am not trying to start a war between Canon and Nikon users.



I think you just did.


----------



## John Mc (Jan 4, 2011)

It Might be because Canon Produce the Lenses in Bigger batches.
I was reading that Canon will produce one sheet of Glass to which they then cut 100 or so elements from as its cheaper. Nikon might do the oposit? produce less for better quality control? might be why there more expensive?

Might also be because there an Optic's Manufacturer and have to increase there price as more and more people are buying Cheaper optic's.(im meaning like,eye glasses and bino's/telescopes ect)


----------



## Joshua_Lee (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Like I said I was just curious. I got the $1700 price from BH Nikon AF-S Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8G ED Autofocus Lens (Black) 2164

Yeah the non USA is 1600. BTW what does the non USA mean? I assume it means the USA is made in the USA. Sorry if this is an ignorant question, but I just assumed all the lenses were made in China or Japan. 

Yeah sorry about the war thing. I like my Nikon and everything, but I like my money too! I would argue that they are every bit in the same class. DSLR is an industry in it's self right? Every brand within that industry is competing. Does this mean Nikon is in a class of it's own because it's chooses a higher price point than the rest?  I guess there are many variables to take into account that we don't know. Looks like until I get a raise, I will be a third party lens guy. haha Or learn patience and save for 2 years to buy one lens. Guess that's the name of the game!

thanks all!


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

None-USA lenses means that the lens is a Grey import. USA - European and in fact all lenses come from the same factories; however those that come into a country via a method other than the official distribution channels are called Grey import. They tend to be cheaper than the regular market lenses; however most companies won't honor the warranties on those lenses inside that country *you have to ship the lens back to its original country of purchase*

*canon however do have international warranties on most of their lens line - nikon, sigma; tamron and most others however are region limited.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 4, 2011)

> BTW what does the non USA mean?



U.S. & Grey Market Products | B&H Photo Video


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2011)

Non-USA Nikon lenses have a 1 year warranty. Lenses sold with USA serial numbers, that are subsequently registered with Nikon USA, get their warranty extended for 4 more years, to 5 years total.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2011)

reznap said:


> I always heard the nano-crystal coating is made of crushed hopes and dreams or something.  Maybe that's why it's so pricey.



Dude--no,no,no! The nano-crystal coating is made from unicorn farts!!! Stop spreading misinformation!


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Derrel said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > I always heard the nano-crystal coating is made of crushed hopes and dreams or something.  Maybe that's why it's so pricey.
> ...



You sound a little biased towards farting...


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 4, 2011)

Because they can.


----------



## Jcampbelll (Jan 4, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Because they can.



That's pretty much it. They don't have to have a reason for selling it more.  If people still buy their products there is no reason to lower the price.


----------

